# DILWARA Complete



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed at last! It was hard-going towards the end, but ran sea trials last night - all well!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

A beauty, Robert. Thanks for posting it.
Rgds


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Well done Robert. A labour of love!


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Excellent model Robert


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Very interesting and patient work,many thanks.
Gp


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A belated congratulations Robert on a fine piece of workmanship, not forgetting the painter of course.


----------

